# Some of my projects



## student_Machinist (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys
I thought some of you could be interested in some of the projects i have done/ working on

http://s741.photobucket.com/home/Feistmech/allalbums
This is a link to my albums let me know if it the link dosent work then i post individual pics.

For thoses that dont know my name is Jonathan Feist, i'm 17 and from New Zealand
Criticism is more that welcome as its the only way i'll learn ;D


----------



## bentprop (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to hmem,Jonathan.There are a few more kiwis on here.I'm in "quake city"(ch-ch).
That's a useful size bender you've made.Is the boiler for a Minnie traction engine?
But your workshop needs a lot more junk in it to look real :big: :big:


----------



## student_Machinist (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea I'm in Auckland, Hope the cleanup's going alright :-\
The bender i made for school because they didn't have enough budget for one that worked  and the traction engine boiler is just a side project really as I'm not working from plans (just some really low quality photo's)


			
				bentprop  said:
			
		

> But your workshop needs a lot more junk in it to look real :big: :big:


lol you should see the rest of it ;D

The workbench is a school project that's 4meters long and should make life in the workshop a lot easier.
The poppin engine is the focus ATM which i hope will be done soon. although it's rather annoying going from imperial to metric all the time


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome Jonathan and thanks for sharing the picture albums. Looks like you are off to a fine start on several projects. I'm doing good to handle one at a time :big: 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Bernd (Sep 21, 2010)

Jonathan,

I'm impressed.  th_confused0052  17 years old and such nice looking work.

Bernd


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 21, 2010)

hi keep on your work is brill


----------



## robwilk (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice work Jonathan :bow: Keep it going.

Rob..


----------



## Maryak (Sep 21, 2010)

Johnathan,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## student_Machinist (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone


----------

